# 40 year old model 70 32 auto



## harryk (Nov 2, 2007)

Need a grip screw. Does anyone know where I can get one? Looked on the net and a Canadian outfit had one but I hate to deal with border issues, customs, etc. Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Grip screws and other spare parts*

Try Numrich Arms or Brownells for the grip screw. They both have a large inventory of parts and a fair supply of obselete parts as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Screws should be any problem, now a frame or barrel might be.


----------



## joealeman012 (Jul 31, 2010)

*model 70 .32*

I bought a model 70 .32 beretta for only 80 bucks but it is missing the firing in, firing pin sring, recoil sring, recoil guide, and the magazine. I have purchased all of the parts over the internet and was now wondering how do i take out the old firing pin to put in the new one??? If anyone can help me that would really be great


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

harryk said:


> Need a grip screw. Does anyone know where I can get one? Looked on the net and a Canadian outfit had one but I hate to deal with border issues, customs, etc. Thanks,
> Harry


Try About Gun Parts! ...Bob's Gun Parts. Top Page Commercial Super Site..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Try About Gun Parts! ...Bob's Gun Parts. Top Page Commercial Super Site..


after 5 years, if he doesnt have a grip screw he has probably resorted to duct tape


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> after 5 years, if he doesnt have a grip screw he has probably resorted to duct tape


Good point. I didn't even notice the date on his post.


----------



## IPSC (Feb 18, 2012)

Or simply buy hardware store screws.... size M4 x 0.7 mm pitch x 6 mm long..... easy peesy and about $0.50


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

IPSC said:


> Or simply buy hardware store screws.... size M4 x 0.7 mm pitch x 6 mm long..... easy peesy and about $0.50


That would be a bit cheaper than getting them from Vintage Gun Grips!


----------



## IPSC (Feb 18, 2012)

It's the perfect size.... we don't often find ourselves that lucky.

Lots of guns have gun-specific sizes for grip screws like #5-40 that are impossible to find. To make matters worse, the manufacturer will typically ONLY specify "grip screw for model___"...and will never identify screw size. If he did, then he couldn't charge $30 for a set of "Beretta 70S grip screws"....or whatever brand name we're talking about. 

Me too....I'd rather spend $0.50 for the same thing if given the chance......I'm funny that way...


----------

